# Buying a house in Friuli



## vulcan603 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a meeting with the bank tomorrow to discuss buying a house and getting a mortgage.

Apart from the house itself can anyone point me in the right direction as to what additional costs to expect.

House I think will be 180,000.
3% Estate agents fee
Mortgage Fee approx 1000 euros
Lawyer Fee I have been told about 3500 euros
Cadastral tax 4% about 1900 euros
Land registry 200 euros

Trying to work out the overall costs.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

By lawyer do you mean notaio?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Those numbers seem on the low side to me. But the agent should be able to give you exact amounts. 

Are you resident? Will the property be a prima casa?

Don't forget to set aside money for utility deposits. In some cases you can avoid this by paying direct deposit but not always.


----------



## vulcan603 (Feb 13, 2020)

Utility deposit?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Electric, water contracts etc possibly a few 100 each...


----------



## Joy4Life (May 5, 2020)

Hi! New to the Forum and planning on moving to Italy with the family. we are interested in buying a place of our own as well, and for that reason really interested in what you have listed as cost categories and the actual costs. Any updates on how it turned out to (expectations vs. reality)? Are there other things to consider, like permits and registration fees? If you have tips or links to webpage outlining all connected things in English it would be really great!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

https://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/portale/web/guest/aree-tematiche/casa

That's the official view. In Italian but you can try google translate.

They used to have an English language PDF but I don't think it's been updated in a decade.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Do a search "buying a house in Italy". There are many UK and other links of which some are updated often, others a little or well out of date, but will still give you are good start. I found Sean's information here very informative. Not looked at it, but seems to also be a lot of information on Transferwise here. When you are looking a a cost of 1000s a few quid buying a book on the subject is well worth it. Personally I would rent....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If the poster doesn't know the area then renting likely is the most sensible choice.

OTOH if they're looking at any of more affordable properties for long term residence it's kind of hard to not look at buying .

Property prices weren't exactly high before the current situation. They'll likely take a hit. OTOH rents can't really go much if any lower. Plenty of landlords won't even rent places anymore. The risk isn't worth the income.

People need to understand they're buying for the long terms to live in /use. Not to hope prices go up. Think of it like an upfront rental payment.


----------



## Joy4Life (May 5, 2020)

NickZ said:


> If the poster doesn't know the area then renting likely is the most sensible choice.
> 
> OTOH if they're looking at any of more affordable properties for long term residence it's kind of hard to not look at buying .
> 
> ...


So the region we are talking about is moving to Lucca-Pisa-Livorno area somewhere. And we are initially renting of course. I have understood there are many things to consider when buying a place and certainly something we don't want to do without being familiar with the region first and knowing where are schools, etc.

But thanks for the insights!


----------

